# still need an airstone?



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

so now that i've switched from canister to HOB,and have more surface agitation now do i still need an airstone?? in my 20g


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

bump for an easy question


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

When I was running an Emperor 280 I never used an air stone along with it. It aerated the water well,it says in the manual that it creates micro bubbles. I'm not sure if all work the same.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Air stones are esthetic for the most part. If you have a hang on filter you will be fine.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm taking mine out now that I've got surface agitation from my canister filter, just upgraded to 2213 from a tom canister that didn't do the job.

I'm sure you'll be fine as others have said.


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

thanx guys its so much quieter without it.


----------

